
MacOS Dynamic Desktop - ingve
https://nshipster.com/macos-dynamic-desktop/
======
wilg
I love that Apple went to all this effort with Dynamic Desktop...
unfortunately it still shows the wrong image at the wrong time. I'll see a
daytime/dusk image long into the night before it switches. (My computer
location is set properly.)

~~~
ericlewis
I have a similar problem. Opening and closing the lid helps. But hardly magic
feeling.

------
drudru11
Oh man - didn't know that mattt was back to blogging at nshipster. This is
great!

